# Desoto



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

Had a little luck this weekend at my spot


----------



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

Carl said:


> Had a little luck this weekend at my spot


Nice job! I picked up 32 nice big yellows this morning. It'd be nice to get a little rain because it's getting pretty dry again. If we do, this should last for another two weeks or more.


----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

shroomanitu said:


> Nice job! I picked up 32 nice big yellows this morning. It'd be nice to get a little rain because it's getting pretty dry again. If we do, this should last for another two weeks or more.


Yeah your right a little more rain will help it was a little dry in some parts where I usually get some big ones. So hopefully more rain this week


----------

